# Big long ears........



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Addy's ears seem so long compared to Wrigley's in proportion to her face, I don't have a good pic, but I was looking at them and they seem long, they go past her jawline and Wrigleys don't go down near as far. Will she grow into her ears?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Some Goldens just have bigger ears - just like people do! She looks young still (5-6 months?) and I'm sure she'll grow into them. Jake grew into his.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Those ears all look beautiful to me!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure Addison will grow into those ears in time. Puppy parts seem to grow at different times and speeds. They sure go through some pretty awkward looking stages before blossoming into gorgeous golden adults.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I was just noticing the same thing about Jack and Biscuit's ears the other day. Biscuit's are really long and sort of too big for his face and Jack's seem much shorter in comparison to his head. Also Biscuit's ears are very hairy and look pretty messy most of the time. I've been studying up on how to groom the ears just to neaten them up a little.

Years ago, when my 29 yr old daughter was a toddler, people would make comments on the small size of her ears, so I started measuring people's ears and I found that most people's ears average 2-1/4 inches. My daughter's ears were the smallest at 1-3/4 inches and my mother had the longest at 2-3/4 inches. As you can tell, I had w-a-y too much time on my hands back then :.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

My first Golden Brandy had real long ears in fact her nick name was Puppyears. Millie has shorter ears.

1. Brandy
2. Millie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The better to hear the treat jar open!!!!! I'm bettin' she grows into them.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson went through a stage where his ears were too big for his head....he has since grown into them....


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Some Goldens just have bigger ears - just like people do! She looks young still (5-6 months?) and I'm sure she'll grow into them. Jake grew into his.


wow - looks like somebody adopted some big ears with a puppy attached to them - :smooch:

our Lucy has ears twice the size of her Auntie Jaime - it is the only way we could tell them apart - they are almost identical in every other respect


----------

